# Wie viele Threads noch wegen und über TIA?



## bike (27 Mai 2011)

Wird solch eine Werbetour wirklich gebraucht? 

Bekannt ist, dass eine Software ausgeliefert wird, die nicht den Versprechungen entspricht, die von BigS gemacht wurden.

Geht es nur mir auf den S... diese immer wiederkehrenden Lobpreisungen, dass der Rechner nicht beim ersten Start in Flammen aufgeht? 
Dass es ein System ist, das in der Zukunft(wann?) gut ist?
Echte praktische Verwendung ist nicht möglich, da dies das System nicht hergibt, das wissen wir inzwischen auch.

Doch ist es sinnvoll, immer neue Threats deshalb anzufangen? 

Und wenn, dann ist es nach meiner Meinung besser im Stammtisch platziert.

bike


----------



## MSB (27 Mai 2011)

Ei oder Henne?


----------



## Cassandra (27 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Wird solch eine Werbetour wirklich gebraucht?
> 
> Bekannt ist, dass eine Software ausgeliefert wird, die nicht den Versprechungen entspricht, die von BigS gemacht wurden.
> 
> ...



[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo Bike,[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]da muss ich dir absolut Recht geben. Zudem kommt es immer wieder vor, dass nur Stimmung gemacht wird. Sei es hier oder in anderen Themen – der Ursprung der Frage ist meist nach der 3. Antwort vergessen...[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]LG Cassandra[/FONT]
 –
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]PS: Tut mir wirklich leid, dass deine Frau mit dem Beckhoff- Vertreter durchgebrannt ist...[/FONT]


----------



## bike (27 Mai 2011)

Cassandra schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]PS: Tut mir wirklich leid, dass deine Frau mit dem Beckhoff- Vertreter durchgebrannt ist...[/FONT]



Tut mir nicht leid, sie sitzt neben mir und lacht so herzlich wie ich über das was hier so geschrieben wird 


bike


----------



## Paule (27 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Wird solch eine Werbetour wirklich gebraucht?
> 
> Bekannt ist, dass eine Software ausgeliefert wird, die nicht den Versprechungen entspricht, die von BigS gemacht wurden.
> 
> ...


Hallo bike,
sorry, aber mal mein p.M.
In dem Simatic Forum (hier im SPS-Forum) wurden mehr als 17.000 Themen erstellt, sind das dann nicht auch zu viele? 

Das TIA-Portal ist neu, warum nicht seine Erfahrungen wiedergeben?

Was man so liest möchtest Du hier keine Hausaufgaben und keine Fragen / Antworten zu neuen Themen erstellen, doch dann wird es hier aber bald sehr langweilig werden.
Dann können wir ja uns, wie in dem Siemens-Forum, pausenlos über Logo-Steuerungen unterhalten.


----------



## bike (28 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Hallo bike,
> sorry, aber mal mein p.M.
> In dem Simatic Forum (hier im SPS-Forum) wurden mehr als 17.000 Themen erstellt, sind das dann nicht auch zu viele?
> 
> ...



Da hast du etwas falsch verstanden.
Ich bin nur erstaunt, wie über das TIA geschrieben wird.
Die meisten Einträge sind subjektive Eindrücke, meine ebenfalls, zu einer Software, die nicht fertig ist.
Echte Fragen und Hinweise zum umgehen von Problemen sind wenige dabei.

Wegen Hausaufgaben habe ich einfach die Meinung es ist völlig falsch wenn Profis diese für Auszubildende oder Studenten machen. Die sollen doch lernen. 


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Mai 2011)

Ich habe das Forum als Erfahrungsaustausch aufgefasst, wenn jetzt jemand
merkt, mit TIA stimmt etwas nicht oder es läuft grosse Klasse, bin ich sehr
Dankbar wenn es hier gepostet wird. 
Auch subjektive Eindrücke gehören dazu, wenn man sich die "Klicks" auf die
Themen anschaut sind diese sehr begehrt, da scheinst du einer der wenigen zu
sein den es nicht passt. 
Wenn dich auf irgendeiner Art stört das hier ein Beitrag über TIA erstellt wird,
lese ihn doch einfach nicht, lass doch deine Wut an deinen Dackel aus und trete
Ihn in den Hintern.


----------



## Markus (28 Mai 2011)

hmm ich begreife das problem auch nicht...

seit wievielen jahren wird twincat-3 jetzt schon mit pauken und trompeten angekündigt? naja gut letztes jahr im november war beckhoff ganz ruhig was das them angeht... ich denke mal wenn die es dieses jahr zu messe nicht schaffen haben sie verkackt bzw. ihre glaubwürdigkeit verspielt...

es ist nunmal so dass es in diesem forum überdurchnittlich viele siemensprogrammierer gibt. mit überdurchschnittlich behaupte ich so rund 80%...

angenommen es wären 80% beckhoff programmierer, dann bin ich mir sicher dass zum thema twincat-3 in den letzten jahren WESENTLICH mehr beiträge entstanden wären...

das einzige was micht stört ist die unübersichtlichkeit von treads wie "komt jetzt tia?" - zugegeben, ich les das nicht mehr... aber auch das wird sich mit der zeit relativieren wenn die fragen konkreter werden...


ich habe zwar vor nem guten jahr vermutlich mit die größte klappe gehabt ala "das zeug kommt mir vor dem 17. servicepack nicht auf den hof! ..." aber da dinge oft anders kommen wie man denkt, arbeite ich mit der 10.5er schon seid über einem jahr in verbindung mit 1200er...
meinen schätzelchen aus der 300er und 400er fraktion will ich die 11er beim besten willen noch nicht antun, aber meine erfahrungen mit der 1200er zeigen dass man damit durchaus im produktiveinsatz arbeiten kann!


----------



## bike (28 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wenn dich auf irgendeiner Art stört das hier ein Beitrag über TIA erstellt wird,
> lese ihn doch einfach nicht, lass doch deine Wut an deinen Dackel aus und trete
> Ihn in den Hintern.



Ich habe keine Wut, warum auch?
Das Thema lässt meinen Blutdruck nicht einmal ansteigen.
Ich wollte eigentlich nur nachfragen, ob nur ich Zweifel habe, dass das was und wie über TIA geschrieben wird, wirklich so echt sinnvoll ist. 
Markus hat sehr gut beschrieben, was mich ebenfalls stört.


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (29 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Echte praktische Verwendung ist nicht möglich, da dies das System nicht hergibt, das wissen wir inzwischen auch.


wer ist wir? Du oder das Forum? Und woher weisst Du es?

Ich persönlich verwende es praktisch schon. Was ich bisher mit V5.5-Basic und Flex2008 gemacht habe funktioniert mit TIA11 bis jetzt. Dass SCL für die 1200er fehlt, ist Scheisse. Aber das war schon immer so - klar, ich würde auch gerne wissen, wann sich das ändert. Das schreibt hier nur keiner verbindlich.

Auch nicht, wann die großen CPUs kommen, die ja die eigentliche Existenzberechtigung von TIA-Portal darstellen werden.

Dass da die 300/400er weitergepflegt werden, liegt wohl nur daran, dass die Dinger bislang so erfolgreich waren. Aber die Dinger sterben. TIA wird dann nur noch für 300er und 400er zu Wartungszwecken eingesetzt werden. Neuentwicklungen werden nicht mehr für 3/400er entwickelt werden und dort dann auch nicht mehr lauffähig werden. Zumindest glaube ich nicht, dass die 3/400er je fit wird für die neue Welt. Woher ich das glaube, zu wissen? Jochen (und andere auch - wars Rainer?) schreibt das halt immer wieder, dass das 3/400er System mit den Nummern der Bausteine sich festgefahren hätte. Zumindest lese _ich_ das so.

Das Zusammenspiel von HMI und SPS wird definitiv in Zukunft nicht mehr über bekannte Absolutadressen abgewickelt werden. Das wird den Anwender in Zukunft nicht mehr kümmern. Ja, ok, der Zustand heute: es funktioniert erst bei der 1200er.


----------



## bike (29 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ja, ok, der Zustand heute: es funktioniert erst bei der 1200er.



Habe ich etwas anders geschrieben?
Und wenn ich für eine F-Cpu eine andere Software brauche, dann denke ich nach.
Wenn ein Auto gekauft wird, dann sollten alle Sitze eingebaut und nutzbar sein.

Und wie in Zukunft HMI sein wird, ist mir noch nicht bekannt.
Bei diesen Dingen wird noch einiges an Innovationen kommen


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (29 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> wer ist wir? Du oder das Forum? Und woher weisst Du es?


Diese Frage darfst Du mir gerne beantworten ...







bike schrieb:


> Wenn ein Auto gekauft wird, dann sollten alle Sitze eingebaut und nutzbar sein.


wie z.B. auch Autoradio etc.
Naja, in Deutschen Autos war es jedenfalls lange so, dass man alles mögliche dazubestellen muste, bis man ein Auto und nicht nur vier Räder und Sitze hatte 




bike schrieb:


> Und wie in Zukunft HMI sein wird, ist mir noch nicht bekannt. Bei diesen Dingen wird noch einiges an Innovationen kommen


Eine erste Ahnung davon kann man wohl (habe ich) durch Einsatz der 1200er mit einem KTP-Basic bekommen. Ich bin jedoch noch nicht so weit mit TIA-Portal V11 gekommen, das ich mir das vollständig hätte vergegenwärtigen zu können. Im Moment spiel ich halt noch auf meiner IBN hauptsächlich mit 315 innoviert und MP277 rum. Ich bin mir sicher, danach die neuen Möglichkeiten bei der 1200er testen zu wollen. Auch wenn SCL noch nicht ist. Aber der "optimierte Bausteinzugriff" schon. Mal sehen, ob ich das für immer haben will ...


----------



## bike (29 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Diese Frage darfst Du mir gerne beantworten ...



Bei uns im Werk zum Beispiel




Perfektionist schrieb:


> wie z.B. auch Autoradio etc.
> Naja, in Deutschen Autos war es jedenfalls lange so, dass man alles mögliche dazubestellen muste, bis man ein Auto und nicht nur vier Räder und Sitze hatte .


 
Aber es war möglich dies zu bekommen, TIA steht Total drauf, doch ist nur Minimal drin. Zumindest zur Zeit.



Perfektionist schrieb:


> Eine erste Ahnung davon kann man wohl (habe ich) durch Einsatz der 1200er mit einem KTP-Basic bekommen. Ich bin jedoch noch nicht so weit mit TIA-Portal V11 gekommen, das ich mir das vollständig hätte vergegenwärtigen zu können. Im Moment spiel ich halt noch auf meiner IBN hauptsächlich mit 315 innoviert und MP277 rum. Ich bin mir sicher, danach die neuen Möglichkeiten bei der 1200er testen zu wollen. Auch wenn SCL noch nicht ist. Aber der "optimierte Bausteinzugriff" schon. Mal sehen, ob ich das für immer haben will ...



Das mag sein, dass das jetzt die Zukunft ist, doch ich sehe die Zukunft etwas anders.
Mit diesen Bediendingern  sind die Bediener überfordert, daher muss der Weg in eine andere Richtung gehen.
Wenn ich lese, dass 88 Bilder für eine Anlage notwendig sind. 
Und nein ich weiß es noch nicht, sonst würde ich es machen.


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (29 Mai 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> das einzige was micht stört ist die unübersichtlichkeit von treads wie "komt jetzt tia?"





bike schrieb:


> Markus hat sehr gut beschrieben, was mich ebenfalls stört.


ich versuche mal, für den genannten Thread eine Lanze zu brechen...

ich denke, für TIA gibt es viele unspezifische Eindrücke, die jeder Anwender der Software für sich damit hat. Der Thead hat sich zu einem Sammelthread entwickelt, der alles mögliche widergibt, was so dieses neue TIA anbetrifft. Entsprechend ists halt sehr unsortiert. Also, ich will sagen: ich merke auch, dass da irgendwie so ein Sammelthread entstanden ist, der alles mögliche schildert, aber kein echtes Thema hat. Und eben gewisse Strecken dabei sind, die schlicht uninteressant sind. Ja, auch für mich ...

Trotzdem lese ich gerne die Meinung meiner Forumskollegen hier. Und ich habe volles Verständnis für diejenigen, die die Funktionalität von V5.5 in TIA-V11 noch nicht wiederfinden. Und ich hoffe doch trotzdem, Leuten, die vielleicht mit V5.4 ohne SUS ausgestattet sind, durch meine Beiträge Hinweise geben zu können, ob (und wann!) sich der Umstieg auf V11 für sie lohnt. Ich mag mein Wissen teilen ...

... und klar: die Software ist noch nicht fertig! aber für mich ist die Zeit jetzt schon reif, sie einzusetzen. Was ich mit 5.5-Basis und Flex2008 tat, kann ich bereits jetzt mit TIA-V11 tun. und die 1200er steht seit Jahren schon an. Als Ersatz für 214+OP3. Aber ich muss dazusagen: es gibt viele Anwender, für die ist TIA V11 noch nicht reif genug, um V5.5 abzulösen. Und das weiß ich von den Forumskollegen hier, die ohne safety oder was weiß ich noch eben derzeit von BigS im Stich gelassen werden. Traurig - wahr - was weiß ich. Nur: ich kann TIA bereits jetzt produktiv nutzen. Jedenfalls bis jetzt trifft es meine Anforderungen.

Meine Anforderungen?
meist eine SPS (315 innoviert bis 319), ein TP/MP. Ein paar DP-Teilnehmer (so 10-20). 20-30FBs. Um 64kB Ladespeicherbedarf. Rund 50% Speicherauslastung des Panels.


----------



## Perfektionist (29 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Mit diesen Bediendingern sind die Bediener überfordert, daher muss der Weg in eine andere Richtung gehen.
> Wenn ich lese, dass 88 Bilder für eine Anlage notwendig sind.


ähhhmmmm, hängt das nicht sehr davon ab, was man alles als "Anlage" bezeichnet?

Die Überforderung der Bediener, *seufz* ist bei mir ein täglich Thema. Aber ich fürchte, nicht die Bediendinger sind das Problem, sondern das, was ich den Bedienern darauf zur BuB draufprojektiere.


----------



## bike (29 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ähhhmmmm, hängt das nicht sehr davon ab, was man alles als "Anlage" bezeichnet?
> 
> Die Überforderung der Bediener, *seufz* ist bei mir ein täglich Thema. Aber ich fürchte, nicht die Bediendinger sind das Problem, sondern das, was ich den Bedienern darauf zur BuB draufprojektiere.



Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass die Dinger die Ursache sind.
Ich habe darauf hingewiesen, dass ich oftmals nicht mit den Bedienern tauschen möchte, denn was die oft mitmachen müssen....

Ab dem 2 Untermenü ist es für normale Bediener nicht logisch nachzuvollziehen, warum was so gelöst wurde und wie er oder sie dahin kamen.
Noch schlimmer ist es, wenn aus verschiedenen Untermenü auf die selben Seiten umgeschaltet werden kann.
Doch das ist ein Thema für einen anderen Threat

Daher aber der Hinweis, dass man in andere Richtungen denken sollte.
Wenn ich mich erinnere, als die erste Computermaus vergeführt wurde oder der Joy stick in der Tastatur 

Mal sehen, es gibt helle Köpfe die in dieser Richtung denken und vielleicht bald ein völlig? anderes System platzieren.

bike


----------

